# Proper age for Sex in your Country



## Pivra

In Thailand, although we have lots of sex trades but according to most people losing virginity before 24 seems almost like a sinful thing to get married or get pregnant during that age. My parents got married when they were in their 30s. What is the acceptable age for sex in your country?


----------



## Henryk

The average age in Germany is about 15. I think it says all.


----------



## claudine2006

I think in Italy now it's 17.


----------



## übermönch

If I'm not wrong your patner must be over 15 to engage in a love session in the Federal Republic of Germany. In general in Europe the trend is to lose virginity as early as possible and it is not frowned upon.
 From what I know in Russia the average age is vastly different in rural areas and in cities - the hillybillies do it with 14 in average while the townsmen rather in their 20s. Maybe it's that there's nothing else to do in the province


----------



## Riccardino

Where I come from, I'd say on average it's around 17 or 18, while law says 16. But it depends on a lot of things - lower classes tend to do it earlier, and have children earlier. Also, a lot of people I know who went to Catholic School tend to wait longer.


----------



## KateNicole

The law says 18, and I agree with it. Call me old-fashioned, but in the United States, I think most teenagers are hardly ready to have sex, and I don't think anyone still in high school has any business doing so. Sorry, but I just think it can wait in our society.

In Mexico, for example, it is not unheard of for people to get married when they are 15 or 16. However, these are usually people that have been out of school for a couple of years and are already working full time or enormous responsibilities in the household--which, for all practical purposes, makes them adults. Here in the US, there are many 16-year-olds who don't have any serious responsibilities (aside from school work) and their biggest worry in life is who will be their date for homecoming, if they will get a car for their sixteenth birthday, getting to soccer practice on time, or what they will wear tomorrow. I don't think there is any reason for kids like that to be having sex. It can, and in my opinion should, wait.


----------



## tvdxer

My belief is that sex should wait for marriage, and being active in it at any time before that point is wrong, no matter how much you "love" your partner or how "ready" you feel.  However, the focus of this thread is not the truth or my beliefs but what society thinks.

In the U.S., I think I am part of a large minority rather than the majority.  Only about 5% of brides and grooms celebrate their marriage as virgins, although I'm sure more than that at least held it as an ideal to keep their virginity until their wedding night (often, "ideals" don't make it to the point of "action").  I would say most think it is best to wait until marriage, or at least until one meets the man or woman they will eventually marry.  I read that the average age for first sexual intercourse is something like 16.  In my experience, kids of decent famillial repute typically lose their virginity around 17 - 19, while the earliest start around 13-14 (consensually, if truly possible at that age).  Generally most see sex at the age of 18 - 20 or higher as tolerable, before 15-16 as abhorrent, and before 14 as worthy of a moral crisis.


----------



## KateNicole

I also believe that it is better to wait for marriage. However, it seems like in America hardly anyone does that anymore. For those who don't wait, I think they should be at least 18 before they become sexually active. I am really, really disturbed by anyone younger having sex in the US. I don't know if I'm too old-fashioned, because from some other posts it seems like the attitude in Germany is more carefree . . . but maybe the responsibility level of the teenagers there is higher. It seems like children's bodies develop faster with each passing year, but as a teacher dealing with these pubescent adolescents every day, I can tell you that they are most definitely not as mentally mature as what their bodies might suggest.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Is it true that many Chinese between 18-30 are inexperienced? I read it on a Turkish newspaper, so it might be misinformation, 'cause they sometimes exaggerate numbers.

In Turkey, legal sex age is 18 but it's just a _suggestion_, you might say! Actually, I heard that it's 18, I'm not even sure about that. I don't think people care, because it's a fact that many teenagers, especially boys, become sexually active before 18.


----------



## Brioche

Pivra said:


> In Thailand, although we have lots of sex trades but according to most people losing virginity before 24 seems almost like a sinful thing to get married or get pregnant during that age. My parents got married when they were in their 30s. What is the acceptable age for sex in your country?


 
The _age of consent_ varies from state to state in Australia.
In some states it is 16 and in others 17. 
A person under the age of consent cannot legally agree to have sex.

Marriage is covered by federal law in Australia, and the age at which 2 people can marry is 18.

In my state, the maximum penalty for having sex with a person under 14 is life imprisonment. The maximum penalty between 14 and 17 years is 10 years' imprisonment. 

If the two people involved are both between 16 and 17, it is effectively not a crime.


----------



## beclija

I don't know the averages, but my best guess would be that it's well below 20. 

Legal age is 16, but even before it is, I think, not a crime if it's consensual and the age difference is less than two years.

I personally don't know anybody who would even consider waiting till marriage (although people do wait for someone special or the like). I don't even think it's been much different in the olden days - an uncle of mine has done some genealogical research, and taking a glance at his tables it looks as though close to one out of three of my 18th and 19th centuries ancestors was a bastard (underclass and lower middleclass, rural areas).


----------



## Everness

A key concept to remember in the US is statutory rape. 

http://www.sexlaws.org/statrape.html

Click on _age of consent_, and then on _Answer Board _ and you can check information on each state. There are also some very good questions and answers.


----------



## tvdxer

beclija said:


> I don't know the averages, but my best guess would be that it's well below 20.
> 
> Legal age is 16, but even before it is, I think, not a crime if it's consensual and the age difference is less than two years.
> 
> I personally don't know anybody who would even consider waiting till marriage (although people do wait for someone special or the like). I don't even think it's been much different in the olden days - an uncle of mine has done some genealogical research, and taking a glance at his tables it looks as though close to one out of three of my 18th and 19th centuries ancestors was a bastard (underclass and lower middleclass, rural areas).



Not even religious people?  Or do you even know any?


----------



## danielfranco

This is a fun question:
What is proper?
Who knows?
But what is legal, has already been mentioned. You can marry younger than 18, but it needs parental consent. To engage in sexual congress, that's a different kettle of fish altogether. The law is the law, and if teenagers younger than 18 choose to have sex, they are breaking the law and will be arrested. Like everness mentioned already, there's statutory rape.
As to the "appropriateness" of it, it's difficult to gauge: are teenagers ready and willing to handle all the emotional bagagge of a sexual relationship? Doubt it. (Sure, there must be a pile of them that can, but we are generalizing a bit, ain't we?)
Are they sufficiently equipped to engage in a sexual relationship? You betcha!
I would advise to wait until after marriage, but that's only because I'm the father of two pre-teens, so there: I'm biased in that manner.
When it was actually up to me, I chose...
...
...
...


----------



## Clayra

In France, the legal age is 15.


----------



## optimistique

I don't think there's a legal age for sex in the Netherlands. It would be ridiculous if the government could imprison you because you're having sex at 12, wouldn't it? I think it's one's own choice, that other people don't have anything to do with. If it is wise, is of course another thing. I think the average age here is 15/16 as well as in Germany.


----------



## maxiogee

optimistique said:


> I don't think there's a legal age for sex in the Netherlands. It would be ridiculous if the government could imprison you because you're having sex at 12, wouldn't it? I think it's one's own choice,



But is it? 
And — even if it is — is it an informed choice?


----------



## Clayra

Well, in France we don't say "a legal age" but it's the "sexual majority". It's a bit different.


----------



## Bilma

KateNicole said:


> In Mexico, for example, it is not unheard of for people to get married when they are 15 or 16. However, these are usually people that have been out of school for a couple of years and are already working full time or enormous responsibilities in the household--which, for all practical purposes, makes them adults. .


 

This might be true in some small Mexican towns nowadays but not in the cities.


----------



## optimistique

maxiogee said:


> But is it?
> And — even if it is — is it an informed choice?



I admit, at the age of 12 it's probably not out of completely free will. But even then, I would not want it forbidden. 

But as to come back to the thread title, taking all people and their opinions in consideration, I'd say 17 is a reasonable age to have sex in the Netherlands (althought it happens before, but it often starts long after that age, too).


----------



## Outsider

The legal age of consent is 18, but many people start before that. I have no numbers, but, taking a wild guess, I would wager that most people begin their sex life sometime between 14 and 20. 
Of course, for parents, the later the better, and for most teenagers it's never too soon.


----------



## DavyBCN

Interesting that this thread has concentrated totally so far (unless I have missed a comment) on heterosexual sex. Perhaps discussing sex between two people of the same sex would be too fraught with cultural and religious issues.


----------



## Saoul

DavyBCN said:


> Interesting that this thread has concentrated totally so far (unless I have missed a comment) on heterosexual sex. Perhaps discussing sex between two people of the same sex would be too fraught with cultural and religious issues.



I think that each and everyone of the posts here work perfectly well for heterosexual and homosexual sex. 
Apart from the comments on wedding, which unfortunately is only heterosexual in the majority of the countries, every other post can be about both straight and gay sex, in my opinion.
In Italy there's a legal age (I think it's 16 but I'm not sure), but it is not intended for straight teenagers, while gay teenagers need to wait untill they are 99.
Engaging in a sexual relationship with a person who's younger than the legal age, is illegal. No matter if he/she's the same sex you are.


----------



## don maico

In the uk its about 16 although a quite few teenagers have sex before that. I lost my virginity at 16 and felt it the right age to do so.


----------



## don maico

KateNicole said:


> The law says 18, and I agree with it. Call me old-fashioned, but in the United States, I think most teenagers are hardly ready to have sex, and I don't think anyone still in high school has any business doing so. Sorry, but I just think it can wait in our society.
> 
> In Mexico, for example, it is not unheard of for people to get married when they are 15 or 16. However, these are usually people that have been out of school for a couple of years and are already working full time or enormous responsibilities in the household--which, for all practical purposes, makes them adults. Here in the US, there are many 16-year-olds who don't have any serious responsibilities (aside from school work) and their biggest worry in life is who will be their date for homecoming, if they will get a car for their sixteenth birthday, getting to soccer practice on time, or what they will wear tomorrow. I don't think there is any reason for kids like that to be having sex. It can, and in my opinion should, wait.



why should??? Surely peeps can make their own mind up cant they without being dictated to.Teenagers have sex simply because they want to, thats reason enough.


----------



## moirag

Most people in the UK are between 16 and 18, but under a third are under 16, as this study shows:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4784939.stm
It seems this is in keeping with what other Europeans say. I don't think many have an ambition to "save themselves" for marriage. Most people have several sexual partners in their lifetime, some of which will be in their teens.


----------



## KateNicole

Bilma, 
When I lived in GDL I knew a handful of girls from the city that were married by 16.  They were poorer, but they were definitely from the city.  I'm not saying it's "common," but it didn't seem to raise any eyebrows as it would here.


----------



## KateNicole

don maico said:


> why should??? Surely peeps can make their own mind up cant they without being dictated to.Teenagers have sex simply because they want to, thats reason enough.


 
I don't think "wanting to" is reason enough for every type of situation. Sex is a major issue. It involves potential STDs as well as potential pregnancy, and these aren't things most teenagers are prepared to handle! And then there's the emotional aftermath . . . Sex isn't just sex, especially when you're thirteen. Of course teenagers can make up their mind . . . but many times they make up their mind "wrong" and end up in an emotionally damaging situation (ex. 13-year-old girl thinks her 18-year-old boyfriend _loves_ her, but it's just sex, and she doesn't realize she's been used until he moves on to the next girl.) or a teenage couple can end up accidentally procreating a baby that may bring them joy, but also force them to drop out of school, graduate late, not reach their full academic potential or end up living poverty.  A lot of people have mentioned now that it's fine and dandy for thirteen-year-olds to have sex--but do you think thirteen-year-olds make good parents, as well?  It's something to keep in mind, because nothing is fool proof, even when you use protection.  I'm not saying sex is evil, but I hardly think it's a carefree activity that teenagers should participate in just because they "want to." I'd say that's definitely _not_ reason enough.


----------



## beclija

I agree about the emotional aftermath, but then I think the discussion hasn't been on thirteen year olds specifically. And there can be an emotional aftermath when you're 23 - painful experiences -  (or 33, 43, I guess, and definitely 53, I've seen that in my parents generation) - by that logic, we should forbid anyone to have sex. 

To my opinion, the emotional aftermath (which, by the way, boys can have as well) is not so much a result of sex in itself as it is a result of two people wanting the same for very different reasons.

Pregnancy and STDs are avoidable. The best way to cut them down is to let kids know early enough. 

A law that puts "children" to jail for what is a natural desire in their age won't help. A law that prevents a mature person from having intercourse with a juvenile is a totally different matter: There is a fully understandable purpose, namely to prevent an assymetric situation where "consent" (verbal or otherwhise) is indeed no more than an inability to say "no" to an authority. 

In short: While I agree with the notion that it should be, well, problematic for a 23-year-old to have intercourse with a 13-year-old, I haven't seen  good reason to keep two 13-year-olds away from their biology and each other .

By the way, I was a late comer for our standards and I don't think there is anything disgraceful about it, so it's not about justifying my own (mis-)behaviour.


----------



## KateNicole

Yes I agree that STDs are avoidable, but I don't agree that all teenagers are responsible enough to avoid them. But that's not to say all adults are either. I am also not for jailing children that break this law, but I wholeheartedly believe that in MY culture (USA) there is no good to come from such young teenagers having sex. We aren't living in an age where people die around forty on average now. They have the rest of their lives to have sex and have babies (I know reproduction is a separate issue, but even if you're on the pill, using a condom, etcl you're still running a risk). . . I can't think of one good reason why they should begin the process while still in middle school or high school. But if someone else can, I'm sincerely interested. (I don't consider "because they want to" a good reason.)

I also want to reiterate that I'm only talking about the young people in my country (USA). I know that in other cultures, people live certain things that cause them to grow up and mature more quickly. However, based on what I see day in and day out when working at a middle and high school, I don't find the majority of students ready to be having an appropriate type of sexual relationship.


----------



## DavyBCN

KateNicole said:


> Yes I agree that STDs are avoidable, but I don't agree that all teenagers are responsible enough to avoid them. But that's not to say all adults are either. I am also not for jailing children that break this law, but I wholeheartedly believe that in MY culture (USA) there is no good to come from such young teenagers having sex. We aren't living in an age where people die around forty on average now. They have the rest of their lives to have sex and have babies (I know reproduction is a separate issue, but even if you're on the pill, using a condom, etcl you're still running a risk). . . I can't think of one good reason why they should begin the process while still in middle school or high school. But if someone else can, I'm sincerely interested. (I don't consider "because they want to" a good reason.)
> 
> I also want to reiterate that I'm only talking about the young people in my country (USA). I know that in other cultures, people live certain things that cause them to grow up and mature more quickly. However, based on what I see day in and day out when working at a middle and high school, I don't find the majority of students ready to be having an appropriate type of sexual relationship.


 


Call me cynical but is increased age any guarantee of maturity - especially sexual? I agree that teenagers should be protected from situations where the power of an older person is used against their best interests, but this is best done through comprehensive education on all matters to do with sex and relationships. I am still horrified that, in many countries, sexual education is constrained by political and religious beliefs rather than the best interests of young people.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pivra said:


> In Thailand, although we have lots of sex trades but according to most people losing virginity before 24 seems almost like a sinful thing to get married or get pregnant during that age. My parents got married when they were in their 30s. What is the acceptable age for sex in your country?



Proper age..what a funny definition...do you think there's someone who can decree a *proper* age for sex??
We might discuss about the average age maybe, no more than that..


----------



## KateNicole

DavyBCN said:


> Call me cynical but is increased age any guarantee of maturity - especially sexual? I agree that teenagers should be protected from situations where the power of an older person is used against their best interests, but this is best done through comprehensive education on all matters to do with sex and relationships. I am still horrified that, in many countries, sexual education is constrained by political and religious beliefs rather than the best interests of young people.


I am not implying that being an adult automatically makes you responsible. However, I think when most adults look back on their teenage years, they consider themselves much more responsible and aware _now_ than then.  When I was 15, I remember thinking I was invincible and I knew everything.  Good thing I never added sex to the mix!


----------



## semisa

Chazzwozzer said:


> Is it true that many Chinese between 18-30 are inexperienced? I read it on a Turkish newspaper, so it might be misinformation, 'cause they sometimes exaggerate numbers.
> 
> In Turkey, legal sex age is 18 but it's just a _suggestion_, you might say! Actually, I heard that it's 18, I'm not even sure about that. I don't think people care, because it's a fact that many teenagers, especially boys, become sexually active before 18.


 
well,it's quite true that in China many under the age 22 are virgins,mostly because you have to spend so much time on studying even after attending college,time doesn't permit.I always think Chineses people venerate virgin the most(my opinion)The traditional idea is to save it for marriage ,but many young people are more and more openminded I should say.Actually I see no good reason to rebel against this rooted tradition which seems to be a great gift for marriage ,it's my own opinion anyway


----------



## Everness

Have we defined sex? If we haven't, this would be a good time to do it. Why? In the US, many teenagers think that oral sex isn't sex. 

The guy who introduced this distinction was Bubba. If you remember, in a nationally televised White House news conference President Clinton said: "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky." Inserting a cigar into Ms. Lewinsky's vagina didn't amount to sexual relations according to President Clinton. And technically he is right. Wikipedia states, "The line later became a punchline for its technical verity but deceptive nature, based on one's definition of 'sexual relations.'" Actually later on Clinton denied having committed perjury because, in his opinion, oral sex was not a sexual act.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monica_Lewinsky

Back to my original question: Is oral sex sex?


----------



## ronanpoirier

In Brazil, a recent research says boys lose their virginity around 15 years old and girls around 17 years old. I think 17 is a good age, but I'm still one of those who rather wait for marriage. And I don't think I'm old-fashioned. However, there are some places where it seems to be more "natural" to have sex at an early age. In northeast, in some really poor areas, there are some girls getting married when they are 13 years old and stuff. I heard in some place that in Rio de Janeiro, if you are a girl and you're 14 years old and you haven't done at least oral sex you'd be taken out of your friends circle. (I think that's awful, whether it's true or not.)
Well, I think it's not a question of age but a question of feelings and responsability. You have to love the other person (and be loved back) and you have to know the responsabilities of your acts. AIDS is around and we have to keep our eyes open! Wide open!


----------



## danielfranco

I don't think Billy Boy Clinton "introduced" the concept of "oral sex is not really real sex, really!" I remember some of us using the same concept to plead our case, as it were, back in the early eighties! I think that Clinton is the first one to actually sit in front of the nation and pretend that getting to third base isn't actually playing ball!!!
I'll get you a quotation soon, but I read somewhere, sometime ago, in some language or other, that "sex" is defined as the act or series of acts performed in conjunction or upon a person to elicit a sexual reaction.
It never mentioned actual "penetration" or "orgasm".
Let me look in the 'Net, but I'm afraid to google anything, since I'm sure to get "smooshed" by all the porn in the universe...
Laters!


----------



## calcetines

Teenagers need to be given a little more credit. To assume that the vast majority of teenagers are not mature enough to have and handle the emotional impact of sex and the responsibilities that come with it is absurd and condescending.

KateNicole, as someone who has a teacher-student relationship with her students, I don't think you can judge how ready they are on their personal level to have sex or not, especially considering your minority belief in waiting for marriage to have sex. 

Sex is different for every single person. People consider sex an act of all different sorts of things--an act of love, of physical pleasure--among the positive. And unfortunately, there are the extreme negative social aspects: a way to score, a way to ascend to deflowered status. It can nuture or hurt, it can be practiced safely or mistakes can be made. There are so many different paths sex can take; and they could happen to anyone that has intercourse, no matter their age. 

So, have a little faith in kids. They're older than you think.


----------



## don maico

KateNicole said:


> I don't think "wanting to" is reason enough for every type of situation. Sex is a major issue. It involves potential STDs as well as potential pregnancy, and these aren't things most teenagers are prepared to handle! And then there's the emotional aftermath . . . Sex isn't just sex, especially when you're thirteen. Of course teenagers can make up their mind . . . but many times they make up their mind "wrong" and end up in an emotionally damaging situation (ex. 13-year-old girl thinks her 18-year-old boyfriend _loves_ her, but it's just sex, and she doesn't realize she's been used until he moves on to the next girl.) or a teenage couple can end up accidentally procreating a baby that may bring them joy, but also force them to drop out of school, graduate late, not reach their full academic potential or end up living poverty.  A lot of people have mentioned now that it's fine and dandy for thirteen-year-olds to have sex--but do you think thirteen-year-olds make good parents, as well?  It's something to keep in mind, because nothing is fool proof, even when you use protection.  I'm not saying sex is evil, but I hardly think it's a carefree activity that teenagers should participate in just because they "want to." I'd say that's definitely _not_ reason enough.



I was really refering to 16 year olds which is the legal limit here in the uK. I agree that 13 is far too young to be indulging in sex . Having said that I would hope that kids have been taught about sex and all its implication during their childhood so when they reach their middle teenage years they can make an INFORMED choice without feeling dictated too for as anyone knows dictated teeneagers tend to rebel anyway.I wholeheartedly agree with the emotional as well as the physical risks arguements but I just dont think you can go about laying down the law with a sixteen year old with respect to how she conducts her personal life. One would end up being resented.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> I heard in some place that in Rio de Janeiro, if you are a girl and you're 14 years old and you haven't done at least oral sex you'd be taken out of your friends circle. (I think that's awful, whether it's true or not.)


Probably an urban legend. Just imagine what the _carioca_ parents would think of such a custom!


----------



## ireney

In Greece the legal age is 18. 
Boys are _supposed_ to lose their virginity at about 15 (and will claim so even if they didn't) usually later if homosexual.
Quite a few girls have sex at 15 or 16, later if homosexual.
We don't make any distinction between bases by the way. In fact it's rather hard to convince a girl that hadn't had hmmm vaginal (?) (by the way I'm so happy we just don't make these distinctions! sex is sex no matter)sex to perform oral sex (I haven't discussed the issue with enough homosexuals to know)


----------



## KateNicole

calcetines said:


> KateNicole, as someone who has a teacher-student relationship with her students, I don't think you can judge how ready they are on their personal level to have sex or not, especially considering your minority belief in waiting for marriage to have sex.


 
I already said that I know that not everyone will wait for marriage, and I don't expect them to do so . . . I've hardly imposed my religious beliefs on anyone--but that doesn't mean that I think that the majority of middle and high school students that I'm surrounded by are ready to have sex. For me it's not really a "moral issue." It's not about judging them on a "personal level," it's about _concern_ for children that are still developing emotionally, even if they already _seem_ very adult-like. I don't think children are _stupid_, if that's the impression I have given you. I think there are some things that you can't necessarily prepare yourself for before your time, no matter how "mature" you are, and for a lot of people, sex is one of those things. Also, calcetines, you are still a teenager yourself. I'm not discrediting your opinion based on your age in any way, but I'd like to point out that your thoughts on the matter may very well change when you are older, when you have children of your own, or if you ever end up working with young teenagers and see first-hand what _can_ happen (not what always happens to every single person) when teenagers begin to have sex before they are ready to handle the possible consequences. I know I don't think the same way I did when I was seventeen, and I'm only twenty-four now.

On the other hand, if you're seventeen, that means you're almost eighteen (wow, I'm a genius!) so _you_ may be very well prepared to have sex now, and if you are, so be it! Also, the social climate may be very different in the UK (I've never been there.) Maybe the average 15-year-old is ready. I can't say the same _here_.


----------



## luis masci

ireney said:


> Boys are _supposed_ to lose their virginity at about 15 (and will claim so even if they didn't) usually later if homosexual.
> Quite a few girls have sex at 15 or 16, later if homosexual.


"later if homosexual"  
Sorry...I’m still thinking if I cannot get this expression due to my poor understanding of English language, or due to poor explanation by Ireney.


----------



## ireney

Ireney is happy to explain that she meant that homosexual boys lose their virginity at a later time than "about 15" (usually). Ditto for girls


----------



## luis masci

Aaaaaaaaa.... Now I get what you ment, Ireney.
I was willing to think you ment both ( Greek boys and girls) later will turn into homosexual behavior.


----------



## diamania

I am not sure but I thought that the dutch law said that you must be 16 to have sex with adults...

But I am not sure...


----------



## calcetines

KateNicole said:


> I already said that I know that not everyone will wait for marriage, and I don't expect them to do so . . . I've hardly imposed my religious beliefs on anyone--but that doesn't mean that I think that the majority of middle and high school students that I'm surrounded by are ready to have sex. For me it's not really a "moral issue." It's not about judging them on a "personal level," it's about _concern_ for children that are still developing emotionally, even if they already _seem_ very adult-like. I don't think children are _stupid_, if that's the impression I have given you. I think there are some things that you can't necessarily prepare yourself for before your time, no matter how "mature" you are, and for a lot of people, sex is one of those things. Also, calcetines, you are still a teenager yourself. I'm not discrediting your opinion based on your age in any way, but I'd like to point out that your thoughts on the matter may very well change when you are older, when you have children of your own, or if you ever end up working with young teenagers and see first-hand what _can_ happen (not what always happens to every single person) when teenagers begin to have sex before they are ready to handle the possible consequences. I know I don't think the same way I did when I was seventeen, and I'm only twenty-four now.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're seventeen, that means you're almost eighteen (wow, I'm a genius!) so _you_ may be very well prepared to have sex now, and if you are, so be it! Also, the social climate may be very different in the UK (I've never been there.) Maybe the average 15-year-old is ready. I can't say the same _here_.



Of course you don't think the same way you did when you were seventeen; this is an inevitable part of growing older. But I do not believe that I will regret having lost my virginity at the age of 15; nor do I believe that many of my peers that have lost their virginity before the age of 18 will either. I believe that in today's society, including our own in the United States, sex is a part of growing up for the large majority of young people out there. They are discovering things about themselves--their sexual identity and feelings toward sex included. Sexuality is a huge part of who a person is. Teenagers must absolutely be provided with information about sex; it is inevitable that teenagers are going to have sex. The teenage years are the first time many people fall in love and/or have sexual yearnings for the first time. So, a part of being concerned about the emotional, mental, and physical well-being of adolescents is accepting this, so that you can support them as they search for themselves, emotionally and sexually.


----------



## danielfranco

I have to say that I agree with KateNicole. And, besides my own prejudices (call it "adultism" or "ageism", if you wish), I have two main external reasons for thinking about premarital precocious sex from the perspective that it might be better to wait:
Number one, I work in a pediatric hospital, where I get to see first hand the worst-possible-case scenarios of what could happen to anyone under eighteen who has sex and is not ready for it. I've had to sit in as an interpreter in consultations with Social Workers, Child Protective Agency officers, Police Department officers, Psychiatrists, etc. And that's just for dealing with the sex part of it. Then, there are the appalling medical cases of the children born to teenagers. The medical staff always make the same observation: it's just so much more likely that whatever can go wrong with a baby will go wrong, when the parents are teenagers.

And reason number two, like I already mentioned, I'm a father of pre-teens.

So, _calcetines_ wisely commented, I didn't think the same way when I was the teenager in question. But some life experiences do change one's point of view, sometimes...


----------



## Blackleaf

It's 16 in Britain, but most of us don't bother and usually start having sex at a much younger age.  That's why Britain has the highest rate of teenage pregnancies in Europe.  It's not uncommon to see 12 year old British girls who are pregnant.


----------



## Bettie

Bilma said:


> This might be true in some small Mexican towns nowadays but not in the cities.


 

Yeah, people in the cities don't get marry that young anymore, maybe just lower classes, but even them are getting married a little latter.

And about sex, a lot of people start early, around 14 or 15 and even younger, but everybody pretends than they don't until they get pregnant.
And some wait until marriage, but getting married older and older is getting harder and harder wait until you get married.


----------



## DavyBCN

Blackleaf said:


> It's 16 in Britain, but most of us don't bother and usually start having sex at a much younger age. That's why Britain has the highest rate of teenage pregnancies in Europe. It's not uncommon to see 12 year old British girls who are pregnant.


 

While previous comments on the increased health dangers for pregnancy under 18 are totally valid, perhaps using phrases such as "not uncommon" gives an incorrect picture - something the tabloid press do all the time. Aprroximately 2,500 girls under the age of 16 get pregnant each year in the UK - which is very unwelcome but hardly common.


----------



## don maico

DavyBCN said:


> While previous comments on the increased health dangers for pregnancy under 18 are totally valid, perhaps using phrases such as "not uncommon" gives an incorrect picture - something the tabloid press do all the time. Aprroximately 2,500 girls under the age of 16 get pregnant each year in the UK - which is very unwelcome but hardly common.



well put . the media does blow things out of proportion


----------

